# follicle size.



## LS2011

I wanted to ask a question about follicle size. I had my US Wednesday (on clomid) and only had 1 follicle. It was 25mm but is that too big?? It was day 12. My RE said to go home right away,do my shot, and IUI the next morning. Is 25mm TOO big??


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I don't think it is too big. I have heard of others with follicles around the same size. good luck!


----------



## sunshine314

I don't think it is too big either...I think it is just right. :)


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

That's a perfect, beautifully sized follicle!!! Hooray! Good luck!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had a follie over 30mm on CD14, and my RE seemed really happy about it. so i think it's a good size :happydance:


----------



## babysiew

I did ultrasound today n my follicle is 25mm My doctor asked me to abandon this cycle as 25mm is too large but I read here they r good size! I m confused


----------



## ttcbabyD

That's a beautiful mature follicle! good luck!


----------



## babysiew

dont understand why my doctor said it is too large and consists only water and asked me to abandon the cycle and instead try IVF... I am very confused


----------



## mylilone

25MM follicle is a very good size indeed. I had a 18mm on my CD15 and was asked to take the shot the following evening. anything above 15 is a good zise. It can be upto 27mm I guess. I am on my first cycle on Femara. My follicles were 8mm until CD12 and my RE thought we would lose this cycle and I didn't repsond to the medication. She asked me to come for an U/S for the last time and luckily one follcile was mature and it started growing really fast. I am thankful that I didn't lose this cycle and had a chance for BFP. I am currently on my 2WW and very anxious. I met my RE yesterday and she asked me not to expect much as we get disappointed if it doesn't happen. She also told me we have 25 to 30% of chances on the first cycle. I am just keeping my fingers crossed for the magic to happen.. 

Baby Dust!!


----------



## Casper72

I was worried about the same thing on my 3rd IUI which I had on the 25th. I had 2 follies, one 26cm and the other 18cm. I am worried the 26 was too big, but maybe the 18 will take. My RE didn't say anything about the 26 being too big. She said anything between 18-28 is good.


----------



## babysiew

i really wonder why my doctor said it is too big and not viable. and she even mentioned tat it is full of water!!! sigh


----------



## dawnmae1975

This is my first post! 

I had my US yesterday and my follicle was 25cm, my doctor then immediately performed the IUI and then 20 minutes after IUI she gave me the HCG injection. She was very happy about the follicle size; said it was perfect.

This is our 3rd try and all signs are looking good - I am so excited! We got pregnant on our 1st IUI with no drugs and 1 follicle, but miscarried about 5 weeks in and then we took a 2 month break. We tried last month with Clomid and 4 follicles; no dice. So, here we are - staying positive and hopeful.


----------



## lanet

I'm curious about your hcg injection, I was always told it had to be pretty much exactly 36 hours before my iui because that's when the egg was released. I always triggered at 18mm and I always though the bigger ones were usually cysts but I'm not sure if that's accurate or not. Good luck!


----------



## messica

lanet said:


> I'm curious about your hcg injection, I was always told it had to be pretty much exactly 36 hours before my iui because that's when the egg was released. I always triggered at 18mm and I always though the bigger ones were usually cysts but I'm not sure if that's accurate or not. Good luck!


A lot of it depends on how many times IUI is done and if mfi is an issue. If doing multiple inseminations it makes sense to inseminate before and after egg release. If mfi isn't an issue the timing of the hcg isn't as big of a deal as the swimmers will make their way and be there waiting by the time the egg is released - which is actually ideal.

No different than having timed intercourse the day before O and not just exactly on :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Except I was told washed sperm only lives 12-24 hours compared to the sperm that survives in the cervical fluid for much longer. But yes if double iuis then I can see the timing difference. And I was dealing with male factor so of course my timing needed to be exact!


----------



## messica

I think it comes down to everyone's specific situation's having so many different variables. Sort of like how your clinic does asprin regimens across the board while mine only does that for specific couples, or yours requires a period pre IVF cycle and mine doesn't, you know? Doesn't mean that one way works and one doesn't, they just go about things different ways is all.

They've all got their reasons and although it's good to know "general's" we also have to trust that our doctors are doing what's best for us. We don't know the other factors here and I'm sure OP's doc wouldn't perform an IUI without the details being perfect for her and her husband :thumbup:


----------



## lanet

Absolutely agree, I totally trust this dr. But didn't trust the dr doing my iuis. I felt she kept missing my window. 
And my clinic only required a period when my lining was thick and they knew I would bleed. This time it was thinner and they didn't require one, and I still bled anyway! 
Everyone is different, I was just giving my personal experience as everyone does on these boards. Hopefully it can help someone sometime, as I've learned a lot from everyone's unique experience!


----------



## 3chords

It depends on your RE.

Two of them have told me that they don't like follicles over 24mm as they find that the egg quality drops (i.e. the egg is "too mature"). But I've also had one RE say that 25mm is totally fine so it doesn't seem like there is an absolute answer.


----------

